# Is my cat going to give birth?? She has something coming out



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

My pregnant cat is due any time soon. If I am seeing correctly, which I think I am, she has got kind of like a red baloon slightly coming out of her backside!! But she doesn't look like she has got any contractions yet or breathing particularly heavy.

Is this normal?? Does it mean that she is soon giving birth. It doesnt signify that anything is wrong, does it? 

I have had a cat giving birth before but I never soo this kind of red baloon, before the delivery actually started.

I would appreciate anyones help.

Thx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I would take the cat to a vet. Red baloons coming out of a cat is not normal and it doesn't sound much like kitten delivery.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*um well*

well it seems like it could be the sack of the first kitten but i do remember my cats little balloon looking thing was a greenish blue dark dark color it could have been red but thats the color i think it was if im remembering right


----------

